# Purevax-D by Merial



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

Purevax-D by Merial is that good vaccination to use on ferret kits i was looking on internet i have found that the best is nobivac puppy and canivac fh but no vet with i have contacted using that only Purevax-D by Merial they have .


----------



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

And allso that Nobivac DHPPi

but on the webpage Intervet UK Limited
Nobivac DHPPi i found that !!!!!?????

Contra-indications warnings etc

1. Only healthy dogs should be vaccinated. The vaccine may not be effective in dogs incubating the disease at the time of vaccination.

2. This product should not be used in ferrets or mink.

3. Following completion of the primary course vaccination dogs should not be exposed to infection for at least 14 days.

4. In the rare event of a hypersensitivity reaction following vaccination administer an antihistamine corticosteroid or adrenaline without delay and by the most immediate route.

5. Some animals may be immunologically incompetent and fail to respond to vaccination (see Further information). Animals that have received the corresponding anti-serum or immunosuppressive drugs should not be vaccinated until an interval of at least 4 weeks has elapsed.

For animal treatment only. Keep out of reach of children.





it clearly says do not use on ferrets !!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Nobivac DHPPi - Product Data Sheet

I can't find anything there about ferrets?
Nobivac is used across the country for ferrets, there are other CD vacs as well. shall post any i come across for you.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Virbac Canigen is another.

Is Purevax-D an American vaccination?
UK and US have differing vaccines.


----------

